# driver pour samsung  sgh-j600



## Brx-or (3 Décembre 2007)

Je ne trouve pas de driver pour ce gsm?
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Décembre 2007)

Il n'est pas compatible visiblement. (Voir par ici)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2007)

Il faut attendre dans ses cas là ou voir si quelqu'un ne développe pas un Driver ?


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Décembre 2007)

Je t'avouerai que j'en sais rien.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2007)

Il me semble qu'il y a une société qui fait des drivers pour les portables non reconnu par Apple. Ils vendent ça je crois 2 et quelque.

Je vais faire fonctionner la fonction recherche du forum...

I'll be back :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2007)

T'es pas le seul dans ce cas hélas

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=189931&highlight=samsung


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2007)

Problèmes similaires.

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=141220&highlight=E900

Dommage, c'est vrai qu'ils sont beaux les Samsung.


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Décembre 2007)

J'veux pas jouer le rabat-joie, mais y'avait déjà tout ça dans mon premier post.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> J'veux pas jouer le rabat-joie, mais y'avait déjà tout ça dans mon premier post.


 
Oups j'avais pas vu désolé... Je suis une vrai chèvre.

The holly Goat


----------



## Brx-or (4 Décembre 2007)

merci pour les réponses  la chasse continue


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Décembre 2007)

Si tu tombes sur quelque chose, tu nous sonnes.


----------

